# Phrag. Jason Fischer



## LindaFVB (Feb 28, 2007)

Hi everyone, 
Since this is my first phrag. I am unsure if this is the norm. I bought 3 weeks ago, Phrag. Jason Fischer (Mem. Dick Clements 'Rocket Flash' 4N x besseae 'Cow Hollow ll" FCC/AOS). There were two flower buds when I bought it, now there are three. The first bud opened 2 weeks ago, beautiful flower, the second bud opened yesterday but I just found the first flower bud had fallen off. The third bud is growing. But my question: is this normal that when one bud opens, the other drops? or is there something else? 
Growing conditions: Under lights, and E to S window. Sits in water tray. The medium is bark. Definitely needs transplanting but was waiting for flowers to finish. Perhaps I should bite the bullet and transplant now? I grow orchids in S/H. Thankyou for any direction.


----------



## Kyle (Feb 28, 2007)

That sounds pretty normal. You might get a one or two day overlap where two flowers are open. Your best bet for lots of flowers is for the plant to branch when its older. 

Kyle


----------



## Heather (Feb 28, 2007)

Completely normal, and a great question.


----------



## LindaFVB (Feb 28, 2007)

Thankyou for the quick reply. That is great news! Glad this is normal. With the Phil. Flower Show next week, I am hoping to add a few more paph. and phrag. orchids to the gang. Again, thanks for the education.
Linda


----------



## Heather (Feb 28, 2007)

There are rumors that when this happens before shows plant owners have been known to super glue the perfect looking fallen bloom back on. Not very ethical, tho.  

Phrags are wonderful, but with the sequential ones like Jason Fischer, this is sometimes a bit frustrating!


----------



## LindaFVB (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks Heather for the headsup, I will look for signs of super glue as I wonder aimlessly next week! I guess I will count myself lucky that I am able to view these beautiful flowers for approx. 2 weeks each. Will this particular phrag. perhaps bloom again within the year? or is Jason Fischer a yearly bloomer?


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 28, 2007)

Phrags bloom on mature growth. It takes about a year for a growth to be mature, depending on your conditions and the parentage.


----------



## LindaFVB (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Dot.


----------

